# siberian husky hot spot treatment



## joy50 (Jun 13, 2010)

My Jenna is 12. A few weeks back she had a large infected hot spot on her back. Vet shaved, gave cortisone shot and antibiotics for 7 days. She healed well. Today I have discovered another spot near the first. I have no previous experience treating this at home. Is there anything I can try before going back for the same procedure?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Most moist dermatitis issues are all treated the same. If there is no accompanying infection then you treat at home with hot packs 3x a day to spften any scabs, then clean with peroxide, leave it open to the air. NO OINTMENT on it. Make sure all the hair is clipped as short as it can be because it needs that air flow to heal. You can also bath the dog with a good sulfa/tar shampoo which was KEY in helping me control my old labs hot spots. Happy Jack brand makes an AWESOME hot spot remedy, and there is also a product you can get called Sulfaden (it's a yellow liquid, not sure who puts it out, might be heartz (yes I know heartz sucks) but this one really worked great on my lab). Lastly make sure this isn't happening as a allergic food reaction. That was my labs issue. He was reacting to what in his food (as many dogs do). Time for food trials to eliminate any potential food allergy. Wheat, soy and corn are the 3 most reactive ingredients in dog food, followed by beef.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I clip all hair from the spot, and bathe it with very warm betadine solution made to the color of strong tea.

Once all the goop and necrotic material is off, I hit it with Gold Bond Medicated Powder to control the itching. You HAVE to stop the itching.

Each day until it starts getting crusty I clean/bathe it with the warm betadine solution and pack it with the Gold Bond medicated powder.

Once it starts to crust over, I stop treatment as it's ready to heal on its own.

I hate pred, and would NOT use it for a hot spot. My experience is, that like you, it stops the symptoms, but you get bounce back as soon as you are off the pred taper.

Good luck.


----------

